# Carpal Pad Peeling



## May (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi everyone,

My dog Samuel tore some skin off on his carpal pad and now I can see the inside and it's red. It's not bleeding and he doesn't seem to be in pain...he's not licking it either. 

Any advice and idea on how to treat it? Thanks for your time.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You could put some salve on it, but don't wrap it, it should heal up on it's own.


----------



## May (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the reply! Is it safe to put Neosporin on it too?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, Neosporin is fine. It's been a few days, how does it look now?


----------



## May (Jan 3, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> Yes, Neosporin is fine. It's been a few days, how does it look now?


Thanks for the reply! Unfortunately they don't sell Neosporin in Canada, only Polysporin so I got that one instead. It looks a lot better now! The wound has dried up and it's healing nicely. Does it take long for the skin to cover it up though? (the black part, that's what ripped off, hope I am making sense)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It will toughen up and darken to match the rest of the pad. My boy had an inch deep piece rip off one, that was scary, he limped on it for a few days, but it healed and filled in just fine and looks totally normal.


----------

